# Flash Flooding in Northern Colorado (Denver, Boulder, Estes Park)



## PigsDad (Sep 12, 2013)

We are getting hit with some heavy, sustained rains here in Northern Colorado, and that doesn't mix will with our narrow valleys and rivers!  Here is what we are getting right now:  link to story.

For those possibly headed our way in the next week or so, please check for road closures, etc. as I'm sure there is going to be plenty of clean-up happening this fall.  I have heard (not confirmed) that a bridge on US 34 from Loveland to Estes Park has been washed out, so getting to Estes and Rocky Mountain National Park may require some alternative routes.

Estes Park itself is experiencing some heavy flooding -- not sure how the timeshares up there are situated.  Just heard Loveland schools are closing early -- the Big Thompson river comes from Estes Park down a valley to Loveland, so they are expecting some dangerous flooding conditions.

Be careful if you are in the area!

Kurt


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 12, 2013)

Our daughter-in-law's usual route to work was washed out.  She drives Dillon road and goes over Hwy 287 heading west.  She stayed home from work after I called to warn her.  The kids never watch the news.


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 12, 2013)

The local TV news reported that the Big Thompson Canyon road is closed.  That's US-34 going up to Estes Park.  From a Denver Channel 7 news story, "_The Larimer County Sheriff has ordered mandatory evacuations of the Big Thompson River Corridor at 10:30 a.m._" The video in the news story is from Broomfield, not the Big Thompson Canyon.

The WorldMark Estes Park resort is located right on the Big Thompson river and some of the units are pretty close to the riverbank.  They had it sandbagged last year when spring flooding was a possibility.  I haven't heard anything about the resort with regards to the recent rains.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 12, 2013)

Our daughter and SIL were staying at Loveland Cabins on the Big Thompson and were evacuated this morning (they were suppose to come home today). Their cabin's deck hung out over the Big Thompson and she posted photo's on FB from the day they arrived and again this morning. 

The last I heard they were going to try going over Trailridge Rd down to Grand Lake and see if there was a way around back to I-70. I haven't heard if that route was closed as well so I'm assuming they're found a way around the flooding. Since we have their dogs I'm hoping they let us know if they'll make it home tonight or if we'll be keeping the dogs at least one more day.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had a guy over at the house this morning who said his sister came back to Las Vegas early due to the heavy rain and flooding in N CO. 

Be safe, flash floods can be killers...


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 12, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> The last I heard they were going to try going over Trailridge Rd down to Grand Lake and see if there was a way around back to I-70. I haven't heard if that route was closed as well so I'm assuming they're found a way around the flooding. Since we have their dogs I'm hoping they let us know if they'll make it home tonight or if we'll be keeping the dogs at least one more day.



Just heard at work here that all roads in/out of Estes Park are closed.  Both Hwy 34 (to Loveland) and Hwy 36 (to Lyons) were washed out.

Still raining here, and expected to keep raining through tomorrow.  Lots of roads closed all over Northern Colorado.  The pictures coming from Denver and Boulder look terrible.  Lots of flooded parking lots, roads, houses, etc.   This is going to be a mess for a while.

This sort of snuck up on us.  We have been having some general rains around here, but once the ground gets super-saturated, then any additional rain start running off quickly.  The water gets funneled into the canyons and then it is bad news.  Our high-desert topography is not meant to handle this.

Kurt


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 12, 2013)

The following has been posted on the WorldMark web site:

"_Estes Park, Col., is experiencing a high level of rainfall which is causing flooding. The WorldMark Estes Park resort is being closed due to the flooding, and arrivals will not be accepted until Monday, September 16_."


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 12, 2013)

The kids were between Estes Park and RMNP. They were able to get out by going over Trailridge Rd and through Grand Lake. They've made it thru Denver and should make it home tonight. 

We're scheduled to head out for Breckenridge early Saturday morning. I'm hoping getting thru Denver won't be as bad as the kids said it was today.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 12, 2013)

Glad to hear your kids got out of Estes Park OK!  They should count themselves as lucky.

This afternoon *downtown Estes Park was under water*.  This is not looking good for them.  Big Thompson canyon (between Estes Park and Loveland) is evacuated.  We are still expecting more rain through tonight at least.

This is a link to a Facebook album with several videos taken today in and around Estes Park (click "next" for more videos).  Heartbreaking, to say the least.  If you have ever been there, you know the beautiful river walk behind the shops on main street -- well that flooded out and main street is now a river.  My heart goes out to all the shop owners and residents there.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 12, 2013)

A couple more links with pics and information:

http://k99.com/thompson-river-flooding-highway-34-washed-out-and-loveland-threatened/

http://k99.com/photos-from-the-flooding-around-colorado/

Kurt


----------



## presley (Sep 12, 2013)

Stay safe!


----------



## shagnut (Sep 12, 2013)

I  wonder  if  I  should  cancel  my  trip?? It's  supposed  to  quit  raining  by the  time  I  get  there  next  Friday.  Oy vay!! shaggy


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 12, 2013)

It will all be fine in a week.  This is so unusual, and it's supposed to warm up and stop on Monday.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 14, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It will all be fine in a week.  This is so unusual, and it's supposed to warm up and stop on Monday.



Shaggy was planning on going to Estes Park.  I'm sorry, but this will not be fine in a week:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR5kwNjzC9Q

Most of downtown Estes Park was under water.  I think anyone planning on Estes Park in the near term should re-think their plans.  JMO.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 14, 2013)

US 34 from Loveland to Estes Park (Big Thompson canyon) was destroyed today.  It is one of the two major roads to Estes Park from the Front range. It will probably be months before it is re-built.  

Here is a picture that shows the extent of the damage.  You are looking at a road that was built up 20-30 feet above the river during normal flow.  Other pictures in that Facebook album show additional views of the Big Thompson canyon.

Kurt


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 14, 2013)

Right now we have reservations for the end of May 2014 for Estes Park. I'm thinking we may have to either change that trip to either Santa Fe, NM, Branson, MO or maybe even cancel the trip all together. Even if they get that roads open there's likely to be a lot of work going on with one lane closures until sometime later in the season. Trying to go in May might be to soon.


----------



## Tacoma (Sep 14, 2013)

Hoping everyone is safe and well that lives in the area.  I have to agree with the poster that said it will not all be fine in a week.  I live in Calgary which flooded June20th/21st and they finally reopened the saddledome this week and the old holy cross hospital will likely never be reopened.  Several sections of high river (the worst hit area) may never be inhabitable.  Like Colorado we have never experienced anything like this.  

Joan


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 15, 2013)

Just saw this:


> Sep 14, 2013 8:51 p.m.
> 
> *Rocky Mountain National Park is closed to all recreational use.*
> 
> ...


Basically, Trail Ridge Road (through RMNP) is the only reliable road in/out of Estes Park right now.

Kurt


----------



## shagnut (Sep 15, 2013)

This  is  a  sad situation. I'm so bummed  out, which is so  selfish but  I  was SO looking forward to this but  I  am glad  I was able  to cancel everything so painlessly.  May this  village rebound quickly.   shaggy


----------



## patty5ia (Sep 15, 2013)

Tis will NOT all be fine in a week.  Many roads and bridges are washed out. Several hundred people are still unaccounted for.  This is a huge disaster for CO.


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 15, 2013)

According to a story on the Estes Park Trail Gazette newspaper, Highway 7 south is also open with the same restrictions as Trail Ridge Road.  That route is the Peak to Peak highway through Nederland and Black Hawk.  Estes Park visitors will be allowed to leave town via that route, but only residents and essential personnel will be allowed into town.  Checkpoints are set up along the route to enforce this policy.

One comment I saw on the WorldMark-Wyndham facebook page was that the WorldMark resort had some minor damage in the pool and spa area but the units were not flooded.  The comment said that resort is currently closed until September 20 and I would not be surprised if the closure was extended beyond that date.

Note:  You can read that WorldMark facebook page even if you do not have a facebook account.  https://www.facebook.com/WorldMark

An update. (I saw this in a TUG Lounge thread and felt it would be appropriate to add it here) Posted on the WorldMark web site, today, Monday September 16:

"_Estes Park, Col., experienced a high level of rainfall which caused flooding. The WorldMark Estes Park resort is closed due to the flooding, and arrivals will not be accepted until Tuesday, October 15. WorldMark Steamboat Springs and Granby resorts remain open."_


----------



## shagnut (Sep 16, 2013)

I  just  got  a  call  from Wyndham  saying all reservations have  been  cancelled  and  they  were returning  my  points.  I  had  taken  care  of that yesterday  but  did  call  to  make  sure  everything  was  done  properly. 

shaggy


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 20, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> Right now we have reservations for the end of May 2014 for Estes Park. I'm thinking we may have to either change that trip to either Santa Fe, NM, Branson, MO or maybe even cancel the trip all together. Even if they get that roads open there's likely to be a lot of work going on with one lane closures until sometime later in the season. Trying to go in May might be to soon.



I am dropping plans for a trip through that area after watching an in depth weather channel report of the damage.  At least 40 major bridges have been put out of action.  1300 other bridges need to be inspected.  The topography of some of the land has been changed making fixing the bridges problematic in some cases.  They have been air dropping photos to cut off towns to let them know how bad the situation is and to work with authorities to evacuate before winter.

This is a horrible situation for those who live there that is life changing.  For vacationers this is a minor inconvenience by comparison.

Unfortunately, it will take years to recover or replace needed infrastructure.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 20, 2013)

At work, we just hired an intern a few weeks ago that lives with her parents in the middle of the Big Thompson canyon between Loveland and Estes Park.  Their house was ok (on higher ground), but they had to hike out 7 miles as the canyon highway (US34) was destroyed.  

The latest estimate is that they will not be able to reach their house (and cars) for *12-18 months*!  Can you imagine?

If you want to see a photo log of aerial shots of the flooding from Loveland to Estes Park (including the canyon), the City of Loveland posted these pictures on Dropbox.  Lots of bridges gone, roads totally destroyed, houses lost.  The only bright side is that most people had plenty of warning so loss of life was minimal.

Kurt


----------



## CarolF (Sep 20, 2013)

What a mess.  So sorry to see the devastation to your community Kurt. Those poor people who will be unable to get to their homes for a year or more, it is hard to imagine.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 21, 2013)

This is incredibly devastating, and reminds me of Eastern NC after Hurricane Floyd. People who never thought a natural disaster would happen to them. So scary and sad.

About the bridges and road work that will be needed: sometimes, mother nature requires us to invest in infrastructure improvements. Hope that they will make them assuming weather like this is the new normal. (As compared to what they do to NC 12 in the OBX, which tends to get rebuilt every year after hurricane season....doing the same thing and expecting a different result? Yes, many of us know what that means....)


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 21, 2013)

From an article in our local paper yesterday:



> As the result of last weekend's flooding, the list of destruction includes:
> 
> • 85 percent of U.S. 34 in the Big Thompson Canyon, including 25 bridges.
> • 50 percent of Colorado 7 west of Lyons, including two bridges.
> ...



There will not be an idle road construction crew around here for quite a while!

Kurt


----------

